# Saved from the streets--GSD or GSD+?



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello everyone! This is my dog Hector:









I found Hector dumped in the desert almost a year ago. To make a long story short, after a fruitless search for owners just in case (circumstances made it pretty clear what happened, but I wanted to be sure), I decided to keep him. Hector has a forever home with me no matter what, I take him with me everywhere I can and am not sure how I got on without him before. 

However, I am not (or was not, anyway!) a GSD person, and I keep getting mixed feedback about whether he's purebred or not, and what his lines might be. I personally don't see anything but GSD in him, but like I said I'm not an expert!

So what do you guys think? GSD, a mix, or a similar breed? If GSD, what do you think his lineage is (if you have a guess)? I don't really care in a real sense, he's my dog regardless, but I think it's fun to hear what people who know more about the breed have to say. 

Something you can't see in the photos really but that is a big sticking point for a lot of GSD folks is that he has dew claws in front and back. Apparently (according to some), that is pretty much unheard-of in the breed.









Sorry for the hiking gear, it is really hard to get decent conformation shots of this dog. I can try to get some better ones when I get home this evening.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I say high mix. There is something off about his eyes (to light) and his forehead. He's very handsome!


----------



## empem90 (May 6, 2012)

I am not an expert but he think he is pure. To me especially from the side. Like I said not an expert though. And I have seen several pure shepherds with front and back dew claws myself.

Good point Jax the eyes are kinda light, I knew when I was looking at that pic something just seemed a little off I just didnt place the eyes. If he is mixed with anything it isn't a lot.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

His head shape/eyes look... different.

I'd say very poorly bred or a bit of a mix.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I also think his head is a bit different, but the rest of him looks PB GSD to me.
Out of curiosity what breed of dog has front and back dew claws?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Bear GSD said:


> I also think his head is a bit different, but the rest of him looks PB GSD to me.
> Out of curiosity what breed of dog has front and back dew claws?


Many larger working/carting dogs are bred with rear dews, however, working in a shelter, I find about 25% of dogs have them, even if they look purebred. Not sure if it is a genetic thing or what.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

My vote is for PB. His (very handsome) head does look a little more broad than usual but I would guess that he comes from a long line of "American pet" lines, which is a melting pot but still "pure."

I personally find his head attractive. Would love to see more pics. Thanks for saving him!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks GSD.

Was he neutered when you got him? Could be why he is a little lanky and leggy. GSDs can have light, almost yellow eyes. It's a fault, but it can happen. He doesn't have much of a mask and has a tight coat, but GSDs can have this also. GSDs can have dew claws. It is mentioned in the rule books. Nice red color. His pants, tail, ears, saddle etc....all say GSD to me.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

He looks pure GSD to me. I have a female that I adopted from the "woods" as well. For a while I wasn't sure she was pure, but, like your pup, there is no indication of any other breed mix in there. The coloring, fur length and set of the ears are all GSD. You don't often get all that in a mix.

I don't think he is too leggy- I see an old-school type GSD that many people remember as great family dogs. But without being watered down into a golden retriever in a GSD coat or without the seriously angulated back end that so many show line GSDs have these days. I think he has a nice sturdy build for hiking/running. Enjoy! Good looking dog.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

> Something you can't see in the photos really but that is a big sticking point for a lot of GSD folks is that he has dew claws in front and back. Apparently (according to some), that is pretty much unheard-of in the breed.


My Cheyenne had rear dew claws. Big, floppy ones! I had them removed when she was spayed as to not have an injury in the future since they were so floppy. My vet told me that all breeds can have them...but they are less common in GSDs. But I've met other GSDs that have had them, also. If Cheyenne isn't purebreed, then she is 99.9%!

Regardless of whether or not he is pure...he's a gorgeous boy! Thank you for saving him!


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

I think it's funny that so many people mention the poorly-bred or American pet lines, because it totally confirms my belief. The full story of my find is...I was out with my dogs near a popular hiking canyon. It was 7 AM or thereabouts, mid-week and not a holiday. Generally the area was deserted so I would take my 3 blue heelers out for a hike off-leash. It's a pretty popular and well-known canyon though, busy on weekends (relatively). So I'm out there and from a vantage point I could see a car speeding out super fast on the canyon road. Traffic at all would be unusual at that time/day, but it was going really fast and I was really suspicious so I was watching. Then I saw a little golden-brown speck running all-out a couple of minutes behind. My heelers went nuts barking, the speck changed direction and ran to us. It was Hector. He immediately attacked my favorite dog (no one was injured, I broke it up in a way that Hector had a chance to bite me and he refrained).

So anyway, we spent 4-6 weeks looking for an owner just in case, but no success. He had no collar, no chip, was intact (I neutered him about 4 months after I found him), no training (not even house trained), not socialized and afraid of literally everything...

My thought was that he was probably an impulse buy from a pet store as a pup, or otherwise short-sighted purchase. So, not well-bred. Then he got too big and too rambunctious and they disposed of him in the desert. I think he's fantastic, super easy to train and just a nice dog, but within a couple of months of me owning him I did have 3 smashed teeth and a broken finger due to playful injuries from him so... 

I'll ge some more pics of his head tonight, I agree that it's the big thing that makes him not look purebred (though I think it's gorgeous ). I just can't imagine what else is in him.

Part of what confuses me too is that a few really knowledgeable working dog trainers we've met through our SAR training think he's from working German lines. I'm not sure if they say that because of the context (we are on a SAR team, so he has working potential though we're early in our training) or because he really looks like that.

edit: Also, thank you for all the kudos for saving him but I really don't deserve them.  I was very happy with my 3 heelers (actually I was happy with 1, then I got 2 others by accident...) but Hector kind of decided for himself that he was staying. I find most of the best rescue dogs do something like that.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Your boy reminds me of this guy build-wise (who didnt make it out, btw, so thanks again for saving your boy) 

Pet Pardons on Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

He is great looking for sure and it's great that you are actually working SAR with him. I guess the two of you did your own search and rescue with eachother!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

He looks like he is pure to me. Either way he's very handsome and seems to be enjoying life with you!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bear GSD said:


> He is great looking for sure and it's great that you are actually working SAR with him. *I guess the two of you did your own search and rescue with eachother! *


I LOVE that sentiment!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

He's very handsome. I'm glad you were there at the right time to save him.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> Your boy reminds me of this guy build-wise (who didnt make it out, btw, so thanks again for saving your boy)
> 
> Pet Pardons on Facebook | Facebook


He does look a lot like that boy, just a bit more reddish and I think a bit lighter-boned. It's such a shame that boy didn't make it out. I was recently trying to find a rental house with Hector and it was appalling how many homes denied be based on his breed alone--despite that I have another "not dangerous"-breed of dog who has a documented bite history (it was ruled justified, but still...), they'd accept the dog who'd bit someone but wasn't "dangerous" but not Hector who is the gentlest beast I've met. Didn't seem right, and suddenly it made sense how many older, well-behaved GSDs wind up in shelters.



Bear GSD said:


> I guess the two of you did your own search and rescue with eachother!


I love this idea too, because we really did. I can't really describe how true this is because I think that might get inappropriately personal, but Hector saved my life as much as I saved his. SAR is amazing, and I'll be involved even if he washes out, but worst case I'll be doing dog sport with him, possibly get another SAR dog (might wait a bit; regardless I'll be involved with my team as field support), but have an absolutely amazing companion/sport dog in Hector--and with the amount of backpacking/marathon training/etc. I do, he'll keep plenty busy. I love doing SAR with him, but his impact on my life reaches far beyond that. I don't care if he ever saves another life; he's had plenty of impact on mine.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

nice looking dog, id say 98% gsd, (the head is a little off)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So they just dumped him...in a desert...to die. I"m so glad you were there.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I can't tell, his head seems "off" to me, too but can't put my finger on it. I thought "chow" first thing though (and often my first impression ends up being better than later guesses, at least in our rescue!)

About dew claws...just about every dog breed can have them. We have a purebred Dachshund with rear dew claws so big they are actual toes with toenails and all.
When a vet is spaying or neutering, if the dew claw is just attached with flesh, they will often snip it off and glue it shut or bandage it or whatever.
If it's bone, they leave it.

The front dew claws should _always_ be there, and some folks remove them at birth up to a week or 10 days. If removed later than birth-10 days, it's an actual amputation. 
I find most our dogs are able to use their 'thumbs' anyway, and wouldn't remove them. 
I have one dog who has his removed and he seems to wince when I rub that area.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Aw I can't tell if he's pure bread. But bless you for taking him in. I used to live in Las Vegas. The desert is such a harsh place to dump a dog. How'd you find him? (long story please). 

He is handsome even if he's mix or not.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

looks like a working line x show line GSD........good looking dog. its rare, but sometimes they have due claws in the rear.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

He is a great looking dog! 

He reminds me a bit of my GSD/Chow, but also reminds me of a GSD we had in rescue who was from some kind of working lines...

So I am saying I have no idea! Congrats to Hector!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe on his way to the gene pool a Cattle Dog crossed his path...... That was my first impression when I saw his head. Great looking dog! Good luck together!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> The front dew claws should _always_ be there, and some folks remove them at birth up to a week or 10 days. If removed later than birth-10 days, it's an actual amputation.
> I find most our dogs are able to use their 'thumbs' anyway, and wouldn't remove them.
> I have one dog who has his removed and he seems to wince when I rub that area.


I know it is off topic but I think "they" remove too many body parts from dogs.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

P.S. I went through your thread and read your 'long story'. So sad but I'm happy you and your hounds and your GSD are together. It seems like it was meant to be. Bless you for opening up your heart...It takes a lot to do so. Believe me, I understand/know c:


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Great looking dog, thank you for taking him in.

I think he looks like he has a small amount of pit bull. The slight indentation in the middle of the skull, the large, round eyes, the heavy and broad face, and the broad chest seem consistent with pb/shep mixes I have seen. But I'd say he looks 15/16ths GSD.


----------

